# Barefoot Saddles



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Subbing just because I've never heard of a barefoot saddle and I'm interested in learning!


----------



## themacpack

Could you post a link or picture of what you are referring to?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I did a quick google search and they look like a mix between bareback saddles and australian saddles... https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=4EAgT5WWDYKdgQenn8SgDw


----------



## paint23

Ok what they are is a treeless saddle, they are supposed to be really comfortable for you and for the horse. Thay give the horse more freedom of movement then a traditional saddle. They are pretty pricey thats why i want to get some advice before i pay for one. They come in many different styles(english and western)
Here is the website: Barefoot Saddles - Treeless Horse Saddles - Barefoot Tack


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh I've heard of treeless saddles before, and it seems like there are a group of people ALL for them and another group TOTALLY against them LOL! I'm not all that educated on them, but I would think that horses built to be ridden comfortably bareback would probably be fine with these, but horses who are very sensitive on their backs may not like this too much?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Are you getting it with or without stirrups?

I'm here to learn


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

I just went to the site...I really liked the Atlanta one under Western...And it wasn't too terrible in price. But then I played around and created my own...OUCH!!!


----------



## paint23

Skyseternalangel said:


> Are you getting it with or without stirrups?
> 
> I'm here to learn


 Im getting it with but i think you have to buy them seperate


----------



## paint23

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I just went to the site...I really liked the Arizona one under Western...And it wasn't too terrible in price. But then I played around and created my own...OUCH!!!


 Yeah they can get pricey for sure!! I liked the arizona too and i also liked the cheyanne under english. There are other brnds out there but these seem to be the most well known and the most reasonable!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Do you do a lot of bareback riding? Or are you just looking to be more comfortable in a saddle?


----------



## paint23

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Oh I've heard of treeless saddles before, and it seems like there are a group of people ALL for them and another group TOTALLY against them LOL! I'm not all that educated on them, but I would think that horses built to be ridden comfortably bareback would probably be fine with these, but horses who are very sensitive on their backs may not like this too much?


Yeah i think that my horse will be fine with it i ride him bareback alot. But the info section on the site says it causes less pain for horses then a regular saddle. I just wish there was some way to try one out before i buy it!


----------



## paint23

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Do you do a lot of bareback riding? Or are you just looking to be more comfortable in a saddle?


 im just looking for something different i ride bareback around the barn alot but i mainly trail ride. and i just dont feel like the saddle i have now is comfortable for my horse  i go on rides as long as 15 to 20 miles and i want my horse to be as comfortable as possible


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

I can totally understand where you are coming from. I too worry about the comfort of my horse under saddle. It's bad enough she has to lug my lard butt around let alone a bulky uncomfortable saddle. I think I would really like one they do look comfy but as I am saddleless right now and really need to get my own (instead of borrowing) I can't afford to wait and get one. But maybe Santa might bring me one????


----------



## paint23

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I can totally understand where you are coming from. I too worry about the comfort of my horse under saddle. It's bad enough she has to lug my lard butt around let alone a bulky uncomfortable saddle. I think I would really like one they do look comfy but as I am saddleless right now and really need to get my own (instead of borrowing) I can't afford to wait and get one. But maybe Santa might bring me one????


 Yeah! That santa is a pretty good guy! I have a saddle right now but i have had it for so long i swear it had spread out because if i dont use a super thick blanket it sits down on my horse's withers. And on long rides i know its not comfortable at all!


----------



## RoosHuman

I found these a while back... and I have always wanted to ride in one! They look super comfy... If you find one, please let me know how it goes!


----------



## Cintillate

I have had heard two sides to it. Some say it is great because it gives freedom of movement and is more flexible in adjusting/fitting to your horses back which makes sense to me but I often wondered about weigh distribution and slipping. Any chance you can try one out? I'd also like to learn more about these types of saddles.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Me too as the saddle I was going to get...doesn't seem to be wide enough for my broad shouldered gal! lol


----------



## paint23

Cintillate said:


> I have had heard two sides to it. Some say it is great because it gives freedom of movement and is more flexible in adjusting/fitting to your horses back which makes sense to me but I often wondered about weigh distribution and slipping. Any chance you can try one out? I'd also like to learn more about these types of saddles.


From what i have read about them is that if you have trouble with the saddle slipping already then your barefoot saddle will slip too. But the saddle stays in place just as good as a regular saddle. They are not like bareback pads, you can put weight in the stirrups. And you can get on on a demo, but you have to pay for it with a credit/debit card and you have to pay for shipping both ways. When they get the saddle back after the trial they refund the money to your card but you dont get refunded the shipping cost.


----------



## paint23

RoosHuman said:


> I found these a while back... and I have always wanted to ride in one! They look super comfy... If you find one, please let me know how it goes!


 I sure will! I am tempted to get one on trial if i dont find anyone local who rides one that i can test out. But it maight be a few months before i have the money to buy one!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Paint...did you do a google search to see if there is a vendor near you?


----------



## paint23

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Paint...did you do a google search to see if there is a vendor near you?


 Yeah and the closest one is about 7 hours away in virginia! when i get to where i am able to buy one i am going to make a trip up there.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Eww...ouch! Well, I had found a lovely Aussie saddle but it is too narrow for my girls shoulders so I have been searching and think I found a nice replacement. Have you heard of Kimberly saddles?


----------



## hffarms77

You might try a saddle maker. visit www.hfguestranch.com and follow the link on saddle making. He is very good.


----------



## paint23

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Eww...ouch! Well, I had found a lovely Aussie saddle but it is too narrow for my girls shoulders so I have been searching and think I found a nice replacement. Have you heard of Kimberly saddles?


 No i havent heard of those saddles, i will have to look into them. I have also heard fabtron makes a great ladies pleasure saddle. I have a trainer in my area that swears by fabtron!


----------



## paint23

hffarms77 said:


> You might try a saddle maker. visit www.hfguestranch.com and follow the link on saddle making. He is very good.


Oh neat i will try that! Thanks!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

paint23 said:


> No i havent heard of those saddles, i will have to look into them. I have also heard fabtron makes a great ladies pleasure saddle. I have a trainer in my area that swears by fabtron!


 
Do you have a website or should I just google?


----------



## Gidget

I do have a barefoot saddle  I got my used for $425
My horse is a bit difficult to fit so I researched and fell in love with the barefoot brand. I absolutely love the saddle and so does my horse! It doesn't slip in slide. You have to have decent balance though. I do recommend a breast collar is your horse doesn't have much for withers  

I use a HAF pad. You have to get special saddle pads for the treeless so it can create the tree. My horse has never had a sore back from the saddle. I highly recommend treeless saddles. They are amazing and you can defiently feel the natural movement of their body. It's great for long distance riding. I also have treed saddles but for trail riding I use my treeless


----------



## paint23

Gidget said:


> I do have a barefoot saddle  I got my used for $425
> My horse is a bit difficult to fit so I researched and fell in love with the barefoot brand. I absolutely love the saddle and so does my horse! It doesn't slip in slide. You have to have decent balance though. I do recommend a breast collar is your horse doesn't have much for withers
> 
> I use a HAF pad. You have to get special saddle pads for the treeless so it can create the tree. My horse has never had a sore back from the saddle. I highly recommend treeless saddles. They are amazing and you can defiently feel the natural movement of their body. It's great for long distance riding. I also have treed saddles but for trail riding I use my treeless


Awesome thank you! I have been looking for a used one also but no luck so far!


----------



## DebSmith

I have a Barefoot Atlanta and love it. I haven't had problems with it slipping. I haven't had it on my horse that has no withers though. Only my average withered Gelding and it didn't slip or roll as some others have found it to. I purchased the pad with the saddle. I did demo the saddle before buying it. It was a demo saddle so I didn't pay full price.


----------



## kim_angel

While I dont have a Barefoot I do have a Bob Marshall western treeless saddle and I can tell you - I will never ever ride in or own a traditional treed saddle again. The comfort level is amazing, I do believe my horse is happier in it too. And, I can feel every breath and movement my horse makes.

I love it.


----------



## hoopla

Barefoot saddles!!!!????? 

Sounds like some sort of gimic and to go with bit less and bra-less


----------



## cowgirl928

Ok, so here we go!

Speak to the treeless saddle lady in Virginia. Her name is Paulita and she will help you loads! I ordered my treeless from her. I originally was going to buy a Barefoot, but after some more research I decided to save more and invested in the cadillac of treeless saddles: Freeform. (of course it was a demo so a bit cheaper then full priced). Try emailing or calling her. Take photos of your horses back, from behind (standing behind the horse so the butt and legs can be fully seen), and full body photos from the side. This way she can tell you how the saddle you are looking into will be on your horse! 

Also, yes you need a special pad for the saddles. There are two different kinds, a HAF pad, and Equipedic pads. Usually HAF pads are cheaper, but still pretty pricey. With these pads, you get what you pay for! However, Barefoot does make it own pads. I still recommend the HAF or Equipedic. (I have a HAF pad)

Now onto the fun stuff! Try a saddle out to make sure you and your horse like it! Price out how much it would cost to have a demo saddle sent or to trailer your horse 7 hours. Which is cheaper? Do that one and try it out. Treeless saddles are like regular saddles: it might not be what you want and you won't know until you try. 

Also remember that treeless saddles are quite an investment. Not only to you need the saddle, but you need fenders (leathers), usually some special stirrups, the special pad, a girth that will fit it properly, and I personally recommend a breastplate or breastcollar depending on the style you purchase. You also need a special oil to clean the saddle with. You cannot use regular saddle oil. 

Now a little pricing help. When I bought my saddle, I decided to look at it as an investment, not a toy. So, to build my credit, I took out a small personal loan. Not only do I get amazing credit from automatic bill pay, but I don't have to pay the whole huge chunk of cash at once. It can be split up and it makes life a heckuva lot easier! So while it is going to take me a bit longer to pay off the equipment, it is in the long run making a positive impact on the future of my investments and in the future of my horse and I's backs! (I don't have the best back :/ my chiropractor frequently tells me to return to him sooner.....lol) 

So to sum it up in a few points:
1. Talk to Paulita from treelesssaddle.com and ask her about sizing for both you and your horse
2. Demo a saddle to make sure it is right for you
3. Make this saddle an investment, not just a regular purchase
4. HAVE FUN WITH IT! 

And you best make sure you tell me how it goes!


----------



## Gidget

hoopla said:


> Barefoot saddles!!!!?????
> 
> Sounds like some sort of gimic and to go with bit less and bra-less


 
And how would this be a gimic? Have you ever tried one?


----------



## countercanter

I have never heard of these but I have always wondered about those Cashel Soft Saddles just to have for fun.


----------

